# North American Arms Holster Help



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just picked up a NAA 22 mag with the 1 5/8" barrel. Looking for suggestions from others that own this revolver as to what holster you use for this gun. I am leaning to the pocket carry but am open to OWB holster or cross draw.

Thanks Mike


----------

